# my new tarmac pro sl 2010



## carl702 (May 14, 2008)

soon dura ace wheels


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful bike. How come you're changing to Dura-Ace wheels? Don't like the SRAM's?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Hotness


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

*Hotie*

That's a beauty, Me like IT! the 2010 FSA bits and pieces looks spot on. Now, what size it is, is that a fiddy foo(54) how much it weight? Never had a chance to try the SRAM wheels however I think I like the look of it, but if you choose to go with the DURA-ACE wheels ... Let me teel you,I've had mine for over two months and they are good climbers, reliable and offer some great brake modulation. What were you ridding before this one? 

Great Look bike have fun with it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

*here is mine...*

I love it!


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats Hot!!!


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

what kind of bar is that?


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Specialized's graphics are getting better every year, the bike looks great!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

You could probably lose 10g by trimming that enormous loop of rear derailleur cable housing. 

Bike looks good. I like that they went with black around the BB, rather than my all-white '09, which is a pain to clean.


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet bikes!


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

IAmSpecialized said:


> Beautiful bike. How come you're changing to Dura-Ace wheels? Don't like the SRAM's?


No disrespect to SRAM, but the DA wheels are a lot better than the S60's. That said, the DA wheels are probably one of the best factory wheelsets you can get.

Also some people find the S60's a little too flexy for their liking. ymmv though...


----------



## carl702 (May 14, 2008)

*some new changes*

new changes dura ace wheels, antares seat and fsa kforce light seat post


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Yo Carl, I love the addition of the Dura Ace wheels. They look great on your bike.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice looking bikes guys. Really nice.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

are you gonna cut the steerer tube?


----------

